# Adoption Link



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

This may be of interest to any of you still family finding, just read about this on *******, it's a new service that is launching today where approved prospective adopters can register themselves, and children's social workers can register their children, everyone fills in a comprehensive matching profile, you can up load photos of yourselves, it then matchs you to any children who match your criteria, you can read and either decline or express your interest.
It says it's run by adoptive parents and they charge a monthly fee, don't know how much though, and as soon as you have a link you and link are removed from database.
My be worth people taking a look, would do a linky thing just don't know how to sorry.


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

https://www.adoptionlink.co.uk/

 Good post Mini moo & good luck to the new mummies & daddies


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for that wynnster, I am not very computer savvy!!


----------



## DRocks (Sep 13, 2013)

It's been set up by a guy who runs new family social (LGBT adoption forum)
As I'm a member I am doing the beta trial


----------



## waiting for a pink (Mar 8, 2010)

Does anybody know if this is a legitimate website? I have seen some little ones I'm keen on enquiring about, but don't want to pay money if its just scam!

Cat


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Adoption link is very legitte as my sw was tellig me about it.


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

We had a potential link via AL. Very quick response from SW.


----------



## Nearly There (May 20, 2014)

Ditto. I made an enquire and heard back the same day from the SW


----------



## chorlton (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh! I just mentioned this somewhere else, and see there was already a whole thread on it. Just to add my experience, it's streets ahead of the others (CWW/BMP), and our agency love it. It seems to be the way things are going.


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

I think it will get better. It's a one off fee per year for agencies so they can add as many profiles as they like. CWW & BMP are expensive & that's why agencies tend to use it only for harder to place children. I've not made many enquiries myself but SW's have contacted us through it. It is a good system and once more agencies get familiar with it and add more profiles I think it will overtake the others.


----------



## chorlton (Jun 6, 2014)

I haven't made any enquiries yet either, but I can see about 140 profiles. Which I think is about the same as on CWW isn't it? I don't know about BMP. They do seem to be different profiles to CWW too - perhaps like you say, because it's not charged per profile.


----------



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

Does anyone know is this just in England or is it also in Scotland.


----------



## chorlton (Jun 6, 2014)

I guess it's Scotland too. It talks about the whole UK on the site. Here: "each UK nation is connected"... https://www.adoptionlink.co.uk/pages/benefits_for_your_agency


----------



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks. Will give it a try then.


----------

